# New technique to play "impossible" chords - Harp Rake



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I found this on YouTube earlier this evening. It's an interesting technique and it's pretty similar to the way Lenny Breau used "harp" harmonics on his guitar but this one's different in that you're actually holding down the note on the fretboard instead of lightly touching the string like Lenny did.


----------

